# Band of Gypsys



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jimi Hendrix
Band of Gypsys

Release Date 1970
Duration45:16
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
Blues-Rock
Hard Rock
Psychedelic/Garage
Acid Rock
Recording DateDecember 31, 1969 - January 1, 1970
Recording Location
Fillmore East, NY, NY


----------

